# [HELP] I Need Free T-Shirt Dropshiper & Fulfilment Service In US,Welcome To Non US Client,& Can pay with Paypal



## teehood1234 (Jul 28, 2012)

Please someone help me. I really need many advices , and your all voice here. Hope not just one person reply my question ,..

here'r what i need:

1. *DTG* / *digital printing* (not only screen printing) T-Shirt Company *in US*, that support *Fulfilment service *(privat labeling,blind ship,costom tag etc), and *Dropship* to my costumer.

2. *No setup fees, monthly fees.No Minimum Order. That i need 100% free to join*.

3. welcome to *NON US CLIENT, Start-Up Ebay seller etc

*4. I can pay my order via *Paypal*. Easy ordering, and they have easy *"Online T-Shirt Design Tool"*-Deconetwork etc, or something like that (this is Optional for me)

5.They have wide range product selection, *Top brand name US apparel (Gildan, Hanes, ect)*, and Wholesale price ( quite hight profit margin to sell their product )-**My Priority Option**

6. *Reasonable Shipping Cost , & Ship World Wide*.

7.Easy to become a member, and They are *NOT MIDDLEMAN* for me

This is important question or preference for many start-up Ebay t-shirt seller like me,..so i really need all t-shirt forum member advice and voice ( including administaror if nessesary) to share their experience with *T-SHIRT FULFILMENT COMPANY*

Actually i have some list that i like, so really need your advice:

1. *PrintAura[dot]com* _*please review this site for help another member, is it legitimate??*_

2. *FusionLogisticsGroup[dot]com* _*this's __most i like , but i can't click "buy" buttom when try to order for my costumer, so really need your experience about it*_

thanks,.. *GOD BLESS YOU....*


----------



## teehood1234 (Jul 28, 2012)

Please ,...really need your advice . You can contact me at buynsellsafe222[at]gmail.com


----------



## pall (Jul 28, 2012)

teehood1234 said:


> Please ,...really need your advice . You can contact me at buynsellsafe222[at]gmail.com


 I'm also curious about PrintAura...price sounds too good to be true.


----------



## teehood1234 (Jul 28, 2012)

where's another voice??? i really need your help please,............................................................................................................................


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Well the problem is that what you are asking for is so far over the top it probably does not exist.....


----------



## teehood1234 (Jul 28, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Well the problem is that what you are asking for is so far over the top it probably does not exist.....


How do you think about Fusion Logistics Group | Wholesale Printing & Fulfillment Services

Do you have any experience???

Please...


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

Our company can fulfill all the requirements that you mentioned.
You can contact me directly as I can help you with any of your custom requests even if they are not offered on our site.


----------



## teehood1234 (Jul 28, 2012)

Tshirtgang said:


> Our company can fulfill all the requirements that you mentioned.
> You can contact me directly as I can help you with any of your custom requests even if they are not offered on our site.


I've signed up at tshirtang.com. But, .. is it true that tshirtgang.com also provide fulfilment services ? .

As far as I know, tshirtgang.com only provide Dropship service (blind ship) only. If so, please explain in more detail in the service of your Fulfilment. And how can I do that ?.

(All things like: Private Labeling, How to create a "Packing Slip", I mean, Packing Slip .. it's like what?, And if you also serve the "Tag Removal / Private tag")


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes we can do fulfillment which includes custom packaging and private labelling.
Contact me at [email protected] and we can get you set up.


----------



## teehood1234 (Jul 28, 2012)

Tshirtgang said:


> Yes we can do fulfillment which includes custom packaging and private labelling.
> Contact me at [email protected] and we can get you set up.


all right i'll contact you, but you say "set up" ,?? Do i have to pay set-up fees??


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

No set up fees our service is 100% free


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Teehood,

Yes, Print Aura is legit. I am the owner and if you have any specific questions let me know. Looks like you are shopping around which is always a good thing. 

Matt


----------



## teehood1234 (Jul 28, 2012)

Matt??

You'r the owner??

You've joined this forum since 2005, but why you're not very active here??. Sorry, I do not intend to interfere in private matters, but I just hope that if you appear to contribute also to this forum so people will have more confidence in what you have to offer.

Well, maybe this question is too excessive. Can I get a testimonial from one of your clients about your services ..?

Matt??, Sorry if I seem not to trust you, but if you can provide something that can make me really believe in you, .. I will be your regular clients later.


----------



## teehood1234 (Jul 28, 2012)

Matt??

You'r the owner??

You've joined this forum since 2005, but why you're not very active here??. Sorry, I do not intend to interfere in private matters, but I just hope that if you appear to contribute also to this forum so people will have more confidence in what you have to offer.

Well, maybe this question is too excessive. Can I get a testimonial from one of your clients about your services ..?

Matt??, Sorry if I seem not to trust you, but if you can provide something that can make me really believe in you, .. I will be your regular clients later.

If you actually operate the printer in your place, it should any order be processed by your other friends??

Well, .. I also have to be honest with you. The main thing I was expecting was a FAST TURN AROUND. 

Actually I do not really care whether your middleman or not . The most important thing for me is the price of products you have to offer is rational, fast handling, and order an easy process. 

Just that's all!

Matt, .. I hope you can give me hope, and I'm sorry if my request is too excessive. I will be your regular clients if you want to give it to me a little hope.

PLEASE CONTACT ME = musfiraniam[at]gmail[dot]com

Thank you, ..


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

How do you expect another company to do all that work for you and still have enough profit in it for you to make it worth your while?....


----------



## teehood1234 (Jul 28, 2012)

royster13 said:


> How do you expect another company to do all that work for you and still have not profit in it for you to make it worth your while?....


I've made a profit since working with tshirtgang. I aim to find out other companies that provide similar services is only as a complement and backup.

Thank for your voice,..


----------



## Kr8ve1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I tried PrintAura and was not satisfied with the DTG quality of printing. I printed a white design on a dark green shirt. The green came through the white and did not pop. I compared it to a shirt that was done on an Anajet. Questioned it with them an they said all printers were not the same.


----------



## RollinUpTrees (Nov 15, 2011)

i use Print Aura - DTG Printing Services & T-Shirt Fulfillment, matt has been very helpful with customer service. I like their services, easy to use, prices are cheaper than any i have seen(tshirgang, Fusion, etc).. i have never ordered from anybody but Print Aura - DTG Printing Services & T-Shirt Fulfillment so im not sure how to compare the quality... they have low enough prices to where you can still make a profit without ever even touching the t-shirt.


----------

